# Going crazy!



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi ladies just need sum support really and sum sudjestions to cope with this empty feeling! Anybody else feel like ivf and getting pregnant is taking over their everyday life? I find myself wondering y i am putting myself through this mental torchure and treatment might not even work! Scared to go to doctor about feeling depressed incase this could stop me eggsharing but the only reason im depressed is becsuse i cant have a baby! Sorry for the rant just needed to let off steam, wonderd how other people cope with feeling like this, my best friend said they was going to be trying for another baby next year and it scared the hell out of me incase my ivf doesnt work then ive got to put a brave face on and try not crumble when she announces shes pregnant again x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Wikizio (Dec 28, 2011)

My sister-in-law announced she was approx 5 weeks Pregnant 3 days before my first lot of IVF this January, Whist doing my ICSI it was on my mind all the time. Shes not a very nice person and its easy for me to think she doesn't deserve it, putting myself through mental torture. My ICSI did work but unfortunately i had a misscarridge 5 weeks in . I have even be asked to do her a baby shower!!!!   I'm the nice one that does everything and smiles and says yes but really i just want to tell them where to go, like you i don't want to talk about it to the Dr in case next go is delayed. 

Hope you get some usefull suggestions on how to deal with it, thought that it might help knowing your not alone!
Take care x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanx becky, some times i feel people are delibertly goin out of their way to tell me their sisters friends uncles neighbour is pregnant ( if u get my jist) dont know if its just me been over sensitive or if they actually trying to make me feel even worse, just doin anythin i can to take my mind off things (2 week on wed till next appointment) im sorry to hear about ur m/c hun, u doin any treatment at moment? X


----------



## Wikizio (Dec 28, 2011)

None planned as yet, I've been advised to have my tubes removed to increase chances. Waiting to have this done hopefully within the next month or so, they are also taking a sample from my womb to see if anything caused the m/c. Then I'll have to await the results and hopefully start again. 

I know what you mean about everyone telling you they know someone is pregnant its the same with me, its so hard to smile and say aww I'm so happy for you/them! Especially when they say oh we didn't even try, many time's I've had to bite my cheek so i don't cry!  

I agree with the keeping busy, you have to! I started lots of diffrent courses to take my mind of it, just keeps me busy really when you stop and think its still there.
Hope the two weeks go fast for you and it goes well.
x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hope ur op goes well, i had a lap n dye last feb found damage to both tubes but they managed to clear 1 tube and the other is still bad but they didnt remove it and i was/am still annoyed that they dint remove it but the dr said that coz he dint have permistion then there was nothing he cud do but since then i had a ectopic pregnancy which i really cud have done with out (worst thing ive ever been through) so am very scared of tgat happening again and would love for them to take the bad tube out at sum point.

I had a so called friend that did a pregnancy test and shoved it in my face litrally, then said dont take this the wrong way but we only had sex 3times this month n im pregnant! Then the 2nd time she was pregnant i went down to her work and 5mins after been there she announced to her boss that she was pregnant like she waited for me to turn up then anounce it! I dont speak to her very often now! If she was a proper friend she wud have had sum tact x


----------

